# Sump inlet/outlet



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

Hi everyone,

Setting up this 90 gallon tank, it has built in sump set up which i will be hooking up my XP3 filter to. I am not sure which is the inlet and outlet, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks all


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

That tank is 90gallon? Look small in the pic. Anyaway from the pic the left is the overflow which use for inlet and the right have only one line so it will be use as outlet.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Those are just the overflow and return - not the sump. Ideally you will have the overflow dump into a sump, from there the XP3 draws the water and you can connect the output of the XP3 to the return.

If your outlet for your overflow is on the bottom and you hook the XP3 input directly to it, you may have to restrict the output carefully to get a proper flow or the XP3 could be sucking in air.


----------



## roshan (Jul 19, 2010)

thanks for the help, i dont know anythng about sumps!, will do some research before connecting them. The tank was set up originally with the xp3 attached from the outlets directly and i assume it drew in the water went thorugh the filter media and was dumped back out on the other end.I am concerned that the water level may get too low and the filter will be sucking air, hmmm this is getting complicated!!

I just had any thought, wont my fish get sucked into the inlet opening?, i have decided against the whole sump idea sounds a bit advanced for me.


----------

